# EO website



## Ljsm86 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.silkyscents.com/essential_oils.htm#Top
 Has anyone used them before? Good quality products? :?:


----------



## judymoody (Sep 28, 2011)

They are hideously expensive.  Better options are NDA, Liberty Natural, Essential Oil University, one raw plant, or Camden Grey.  Brambleberry also carries a limited range of the most common and least expensive EOs.


----------

